# E3 2013 | June 10th - 13th | All Conferences Finished, Highlights Posted



## Jas0n (Jun 6, 2013)

E3 2013 conferences are now over! Thanks to everybody who joined us in the chat and discussed on the forums. Some great announcements were made this year! There are brief highlights of everything that happened below.

*HIGHLIGHTS*​




*Xbox 360, Xbox One & Xbox Live*
- New Xbox 360 with a "sleek design", inspired by the Xbox One
- On July 1st, Xbox Live Gold, new or existing, will receive 2 free game downloads. Carries over to Xbox One.
- Hundreds of games still to be released for Xbox 360
- Xbox partnership with Twitch for livestreaming direct from the Xbox One
- Moving from Microsoft Points to Real Money, priced in your own currency
- Xbox Live Gold Sharing with other consoles in your house
- Xbox One Release Date: November 2013, $499USD / ?429GBP

*Game Announcements*
- Metal Gear Solid 5
- Dead Rising 3
- Witcher 3
- Battlefield 4
- Halo
- Project Spark
- Titanfall
- World of Tanks 360 Version
- Max The Curse of Brotherhood
- Dark Souls 2
- Ryse: Son of Rome
- Killer Instinct
- Sunset Overdrive
- Forza 5
- Minecraft: Xbox One Edition
- Quantum Break
- D4
- Crimson Dragon
- Below





*Game Announcements*
- Plants vs Zombies: Garden Warfare
- Plants vs Zombies 2
- Peggle 2
- Mirror's Edge 2
- Dragon Age: Inquisition
- Star Wars: Battlefront
- Need For Speed: Rivals
- Madden
- Fifa 14
- UFC





*Game Announcements*
- The Division
- Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag
- Watch_Dogs
- Rocksmith 2014
- Splinter Cell: Blacklist
- Rayman Legends
- The Mighty Quest for Epic Loot
- The Crew
- South Park: The Stick of Truth
- Just Dance 2014
- Rabbids Invasion: The Interactive TV Show
- Trials Fusion
- Trials Frontier: On Mobile





*PS4 & Vita*
- Walking Dead & many other games coming to Vita
- PS4 Console Design Revealed
- 100 titles available in the first year of PS4
- 40 of those titles exclusive to PS4
- No restrictions on used games
- Don't need to be connected online to play
- PS Plus Membership carries over to PS4
- PS4 $399USD / ?350GBP

*Game Announcements*
- Kingdom Hearts 3
- The Order
- Destiny
- Elder Scrolls Online
- Mad Max
- Watch_Dogs additional hour of gameplay on PS4
- Final Fantasy 15
- The Dark Sorcerer
- Transistor on PS4
- Don't Starve on PS4
- Octodad on PS4





*Game Announcements:*
- Pokemon X & Y: Fairy Type Pokemon
- Mario Kart 8
- Wii Party U
- Wii Fit U
- Art Academy
- Sonic: Lost World
- Watch_Dogs for Wii U
- Wind Waker HD
- The Wonderful 101
- Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze
- Bayonetta 2
- X (Xenoblade 2.0)
- Super Smash Bros 3DS and WiiU (AC Villager and MegaMan new characters)


*IRC LIVE CHAT*​As with every year a bunch of us will be chilling in the IRC on the days leading up to and during the E3 conferences. It's always a good time to come in and discuss the new titles, the new failures or to simply just hang out and stay up-to-date with all the information as it flows in!

*CLICK HERE TO JOIN THE CHAT​*

(Credit to Justin for the layout inspiration for this thread from his E3 2012 thread.)​


----------



## TNT32 (Jun 6, 2013)

Super smash bros.!
YES!!!!!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 6, 2013)

Sony is what I'm really looking forward to this year, can't wait.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 6, 2013)

If this is the official E3 thread, I sense a massive lack of bingo cards.


----------



## Justin (Jun 7, 2013)

If I can put NL down get time I will make a Nintendo card like the good ol' days.


----------



## spookyboo (Jun 7, 2013)

We are so looking forward to E3! My husband has his fingers crossed for a new Banjo-Kazooie and we're very excited about the Ninentdo Direct. Can't wait to chat with you all about it!


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2013)

Justin said:


> If I can put NL down get time I will make a Nintendo card like the good ol' days.



pls do i care more about them than E3 lol


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 7, 2013)

Starting to get excited, hope both nintendo and microsoft pull through with some awesome announcements.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 7, 2013)

Three more days until fun times!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 7, 2013)

So what games do you all hope will be mentioned?


----------



## TNT32 (Jun 7, 2013)

where i live its gonna be 2 more days till AC:NL!!!!!


----------



## Caius (Jun 7, 2013)

They better have the voting thing again


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2013)

oath2order said:


> So what games do you all hope will be mentioned?



-Persona 5 would be an awesome announcement, if something like that happened it would make the PS4 (I'm assuing) a day one buy for me
-Dark Souls 2, although I don't know if I want to know too much about the game 
-Theif 4, I liked the other games and I'm hoping this one is good.
-Bayonetta 2 and Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem... so I can cry about how I can never play them.
-Half-Life 2 Episode 3. I still believe.

Oh wait there was that game I saw a trailer of recently... it had a bunch of people with numbers over their heads, robots, some giant monster, and was in a similar style to the person games. Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 7, 2013)

Furry Sparks said:


> -Persona 5 would be an awesome announcement, if something like that happened it would make the PS4 (I'm assuing) a day one buy for me
> -Dark Souls 2, although I don't know if I want to know too much about the game
> -Theif 4, I liked the other games and I'm hoping this one is good.
> -Bayonetta 2 and Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem... so I can cry about how I can never play them.
> ...



Oh my gourd, I didn't even think about a Persona 5! That would be awesome!


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 7, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> They better have the voting thing again



The voting thing was hilarious. Wasn't it on GameTrailers? Definitely needs to happen.


----------



## Justin (Jun 7, 2013)

Jas0n said:


> The voting thing was hilarious. Wasn't it on GameTrailers? Definitely needs to happen.



That meter was literally the best part of E3 for my last year. Pretty sure it was a Gametrailers thing.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2013)

Justin said:


> That meter was literally the best part of E3 for my last year. Pretty sure it was a Gametrailers thing.



If only the presenters could see the meter too.


----------



## demoness (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm looking forward to Sony's conference.  Hoping to see Infamous, the next-gen Final Fantasy, Naughty Dog's rumored PS4 title,  Beyond Two Souls, and anything new concerning Puppeteer, MGS5, Dragon's Crown, and the working title Deep Down from Capcom.  The Sony CEO reported to IGN that the PS4 launch is centered around games, so I'll be hoping he means that, and Sony is supposedly showcasing over 40 titles, granted some of these are probably Vita and multiplatform titles.  Hopefully Gakai will receive some clarification and Sony will announce any PSN titles that may feature on PS4.  I'm already planning to purchase the console.  E3 will tell me if it's a launch purchase or not.

Capcom mentioned an E3 surprise as well.  I'm also interested in what it could be.  I'm very interested in seeing Dragon Age 3 from EA as well.; I'm a longtime fan of the series.  I won't be buying XboxOne, but I do want to see them have a nice array of exclusives.  I'm not expecting anything too breathtaking from Nintendo other than more features in established franchises that are unlikely to innovate much, but I do want to see what they have up their sleeve for SSB and Mario.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 7, 2013)

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=577741


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 8, 2013)

oath2order said:


> So what games do you all hope will be mentioned?



I want Level-5 to announce a release date for the North American version of Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright. I'm tired of seeing the Japanese game in stores all the time and it taunting me, because I can't read Japanese well. -_-


----------



## Elijo (Jun 8, 2013)

Furry Sparks said:


> -Persona 5 would be an awesome announcement, if something like that happened it would make the PS4 (I'm assuing) a day one buy for me


Yes! I love the Persona series! Even though I've only played Persona 4 my sisters are huge fans and would be overjoyed if there was an announcement about that.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 9, 2013)

Justin said:


> If I can put NL down get time I will make a Nintendo card like the good ol' days.



Can we expect Cammie flirting with Shawn White on it? 

Excited for the conferences, especially if Mirror's Edge 2 is happening this time. Been waiting far too long for this DICE.


----------



## rafren (Jun 10, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts 3 plz

AND NO STAR FOX GOD I HATE STAR FOX


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 10, 2013)

Microsoft Pre-Show starting in 20 minutes, with the conference coming up in just under an hour!

http://www.gamespot.com/e3/press-conference/
http://www.gametrailers.com/netstorage/e3/live.html
http://www.ign.com/events/e3

*Remember, we will be discussing E3 as it unfolds over in the IRC. We have set up a separate channel as to not disrupt the Animal Crossing discussion. Click Here to join the chat and then type "/j #belltreeE3" to join the discussion.*


----------



## mason (Jun 10, 2013)

I can't wait for the E3 Nintendo Direct! I want more games for my Wii U! 

Especially SMASH BROS and MARIO KART!!


----------



## one_eye (Jun 10, 2013)

rafren said:


> AND NO STAR FOX GOD I HATE STAR FOX



Yes pls Nintendo, we don't need a larger variety of games, spit out more Super Mario and Zelda. We don't need the library of first party series if Mario can make 95 more games this year.

I'd much rather see a new Star Fox than another NSMB or Mario Party or Mario <sport>. All I want from Mario is a proper 3d game, no Galaxy 3.

I hope Nintendo gives us some lesser seen franchises, in brand new games, I don't want remakes, and I hope to god there's nothing on Pikmin 3. They've used it as E3 filler long enough, maybe 2-3 minutes, but that's enough. (well, unless Miyamoto delays it more)


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 10, 2013)

Microsoft conference finished. Added everything you need to know to the "highlights" section in the first post!


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jun 10, 2013)

This is really going to struggle in the EU with that price at launch. Factor in the Live subscription and ?60 games... crazy!


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 10, 2013)

EA Pre-Show starting now. Conference in 30 minutes!

*http://www.gametrailers.com/netstorage/e3/live.html*
http://www.gamespot.com/e3/press-conference/
http://www.ign.com/events/e3

*Remember, we will be discussing E3 as it unfolds over in the IRC. We have set up a separate channel as to not disrupt the Animal Crossing discussion. Click Here to join the chat and then type "/j #belltreeE3" to join the discussion.*


----------



## Schizo (Jun 10, 2013)

Microsoft definitely had a good show, but it's not going to change my mind about the Xbox One. Although I was considering buying one when they showed Killer Instinct and TitanFall, but the price was too high, maybe I'll get one down the road. EA's show was great too, I'm pumped to play a new Dragon Age, and Mirror's Edge. Battlefield 4 looks really fun as well. I've got to say that Ubisoft's was the worst, at least for me. While it did have some stand out titles like the Division, and the Crew, it just didn't do to much for me as I don't really care for Assassin's Creed or any of their other games. I can't wait to see Sony and Nintendo's stuff, I'm really excited to see a new Smash Bros and 3DS stuff, and I can't wait to hear more about Destiny and PS4 stuff, as that will be the next gen console I'm getting.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 10, 2013)

E3 done for the day! Added brief highlights of what happened for all the conferences in the first post of this thread.

Thanks to everybody who joined the chat! Was great fun. See you all tomorrow for Nintendo!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 10, 2013)

So gotta say.


That was probably one of, if not the, best e3 ever.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 10, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWSIFh8ICaA

Yep, PS4 has my money. Only negative thing I saw from their conference was that PS+ appears to be required for online multiplayer now. So much hype.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2013)

i'm sorry but






I'M ****ING GETTING A PS4 NOW OMG


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey guys. I heard you liked e3.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 11, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Hey guys. I heard you liked e3.



So smug. With every right to be, I felt the internet explode and watched journalists become human again.


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts 3? I thought it was just a myth 


So while I trade my soul for a ps4, why is the phrase "i like piglet" a tag


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo Direct starting in about 20 minutes!

http://e3.nintendo.com/

*Remember, we will be discussing E3 as it unfolds over in the IRC. We have set up a separate channel as to not disrupt the Animal Crossing discussion. Click Here to join the chat and then type "/j #belltreeE3" to join the discussion.*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo's site is down and the Ustream is lagging like terrible.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm really dissapointed with this.

I can't even SEE the feed because it won't load for me. At first it was just flashing on the 'time remaining' screen and now that the video's finally loaded up... black screen. It showed something for 2 seconds, then I exited full screen mode and am now stuck with the black screen. Now it's stopping every 2 minutes.

I know its not my computer. I watched everything yesterday just fine. Nice job Nintendo. 9_9


----------



## spamurai (Jun 11, 2013)

It's buffering every 3 seconds :'( It's terrible. 

I've tried 3 different sites on 2 browsers. 

All social streams and forums are saying the same thing... I'm just going to watch it later!


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm so disappointed I can't watch it... my boyfriend asked me to watch for him since he couldn't get up this early. ;-;


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

I managed to watch the first 10-15 minutes fine and then my laptop crashed randomly and now it's really jumpy. <_<;

But serebii has the Pokemon XY trailer from the first couple of minutes already up. And ign is covering the information pretty sharpish, just without much imagewise.


EDIT: Ohmy, The playable AC character confirmed for Smash bros! (And Megaman, but I figure the AC character matters more on this website. xP)


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 11, 2013)

MEGAMAN IS IN SMASH!? the player stopped playing for me right in the middle!

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 11, 2013)

Look at this awesome trailer~~


----------



## rafren (Jun 11, 2013)

Spoiler: Villager In Brawl


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 11, 2013)

THANK YOU JASON.


----------



## mason (Jun 11, 2013)

I am getting both of the Smash Bros games!! They look great!!
Really excited for the AC character and Mega Man!! 

The game looks beautiful on the Wii U in HD! And it's still going to be developed for another year probably, so it'll get even better!


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 11, 2013)

Where's Mega Man? I didn't see him.


----------



## rafren (Jun 11, 2013)

we though at first that it was going to be animal crossing for wii u, lol


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

Apparently mayoral duties were too much for "Villager". The whole leaving the village beginning skipped for me, it's beautiful.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 11, 2013)

Sweet, finally a playable character from AC.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Where's Mega Man? I didn't see him.



There is a second Smash Bros trailer, - not yet uploaded it seems. 

The nintendo direct is now able to be replayed, so you might be able to skip to the final 2-3 minutes and see it.

EDIT:
http://youtu.be/uwLuB8ezMzs
Here's the Megaman bit!


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jun 11, 2013)

Makes me wonder if Tom Nook will actually be a playable character like the rumour. Could be a secret character like Wolf was haha! So excited by the way, that trailer was awesome!


----------



## rafren (Jun 11, 2013)

Spoiler: New Pokemon Trailer













Spoiler: SuperMario3DWorld Wii U













Spoiler: Mario Kart 8


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 11, 2013)

Jas0n said:


> Look at this awesome trailer~~


Was that leaked?  Can't watch E3 so I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 11, 2013)

MEGAMAN YES YES YES AND IT IS CLASSIC MEGA MAN! YAYAYAYAYAYAY


----------



## rafren (Jun 11, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Was that leaked?  Can't watch E3 so I'm not sure what's going on.



nope, they showed it at the end. i thought it was going to be animal crossing for the wii u haha


----------



## SonicHyuga (Jun 11, 2013)

Have to admit, that Smash Bros trailer was a real troll at the beginning. I thought "Are they really doing this?" 

Day 1 buy for me.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 11, 2013)

rafren said:


> nope, they showed it at the end. i thought it was going to be animal crossing for the wii u haha


Both videos?


----------



## rafren (Jun 11, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Both videos?



yeah they showed the one with megaman also


----------



## TheObscure (Jun 11, 2013)

Just like last year's, this year's E3 was pretty lackluster.

The Xbox One still looks like one of the worst things in entertainment to come out of the 21st century.

Microsoft had loads of multiplats, timed exclusives, and most likely to be timed exclusives. The only other games that were really interesting Killer Instinct, D4, and a seemingly to be timed exclusive Quantum Break.

Electronic Arts are still doing terribly.

Ubisoft still has a minimal amount of great looking games like The Division, Watch_Dogs, and Rayman Legends. Rayman Legends being the only one that's bound to be true to its promises is a shame however.

The PS4 looks like it's going make yet another gen be dominated by a Sony platform. 

The Order looks like it has an interesting setting, but even though it's in a steampunk universe, everything looks horrendously out of place and doesn't fit anywhere. It also looks like it could become another bland "horror" game with Left 4 Dead gameplay. Rain looked neato. Puppeteer looks a lot like the 2D Rayman games, so that's pretty neato as well. Mad Max might work out, but I didn't really enjoy the blandness of Just Cause 2. The desolate atmosphere of Just Cause 2 could work in Mad Max though.

The Wii U looks like it has the best exclusives, even if they still don't really make me want to buy the system.

All in all, Metal Gear Solid V looks to be the best game announced, and looks like the best stealth game to ever be released.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 11, 2013)

I think this years e3 was fantastic. It's going to be a good generation for gaming. Everything new that was revealed pretty much blew me away. |:


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 11, 2013)

Honestly, I thought this year's E3 was one of the best in a while. Got a lot of new IPs and some fantastic upcoming games. PS4 is looking great and Wii U looks like it'll be fleshing out a lot at the end of this year and through into 2014.


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jun 11, 2013)

Mega Man & Animal Crossing in Super Smash Bros?! *Dies*

Welp, guess who's gonna get himself a Wii U sometime this year, this guy.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

I think this was a sucessful E3, convinced me I will want to get a Wii U sometime soon, and I'm interested in most of the games announced.


----------



## Schizo (Jun 11, 2013)

They showed a lot more Smash Bros than I thought they would, and I'm glad to see Megaman is in there, as well as villager. This could be the game to make me buy a Wii U. This was definitely the best E3 in quite a while.


----------



## Cardbored (Jun 11, 2013)

Basically what happened this E3:






Sony was being a little smug and went as far as to make fun of the Xbox1's faults, which they deserved.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 11, 2013)

Been watching trailers for the things I really wanted to see from the Nintendo Direct since the actual thing doesn't want to buffer a dern bit. >.> Excited but coming off the Sony hype I have to admit to being a tad disappointed, plus there's no new Kirby, Metroid, or Star Fox. 

ALSO WII FIT FITNESS TRAINER IS PLAYABLE IN SMASH WHAT. YOU CAN'T MAKE THIS STUFF UP!


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 11, 2013)

The new FFXV looks so awful!
Sorry but that isn't FF anymore. FFXII and FFXIII were okay but that ... no thanks! 
I was happy that KH III was announced also FFX and FFX-2 remaster makes me really happy. 
Bayonetta II YES!
What else... of course mario kart 8. It looks amazing and super smash bros. with "villager" as a new character  
The highlight was X!!! I'm super happy about that and want to play it now. Xenoblade is such a great game. 
The Halo trailer was also nice and pikmin not to forget!

The Xbox One looks so... horrible...

 I expected more... there weren't any good Jrpgs this year


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2013)

http://youtu.be/lBoL1Ic9uWw


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

Tom said:


> ALSO WII FIT FITNESS TRAINER IS PLAYABLE IN SMASH WHAT. YOU CAN'T MAKE THIS STUFF UP!



I JUST SAW THAT TOO! Was that even in the Nintendo direct earlier? I watched the Smash bros bit and did not see that, but it just appeared in my e-shop!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 11, 2013)

Let's just take a moment here for Mega Man.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 11, 2013)

I saw Megaman coming, but the Villager definitely cauight me off guard!


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm still in denial over the fact Nintendo seriously put the Wii Fit trainer as a playable character in the new Smash Bros. what... x'D

Either way, I didn't watch E3 but I know a lot of people who did so I got all the information off of them. But I must way, the remastered Wind Waker looks so beautiful! The graphics look stunning and asdsfdslk;elwa it'll be like reliving good childhood memories all over again. c':

I'm also a bit excited over that Xenoblade 2... Or "X" as it's currently known. If it is SERIOUSLY called X, then wow, so much for a lame name. But I loved Xenoblade Chronicles, it was a brilliant game and my favourite game for the Wii, so I am looking forward to seeing what this game has in store. ^^" It was a good surprise. c:


----------



## oath2order (Jun 11, 2013)

**** Megaman, I hate him, whatever. Good for ya'll who like him.

I wasn't expecting the Villager, but now that it's been announced, I'm not surprised, honestly.

The Wii Fit Trainer though. I'm ****ing dying.

"Wii Fit Trainer...WEIGHS IN" and the bouncing Wii Fit board. Her final smash looks good.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sooooo... Who are we saying is winning so far? For me personally its totally Nintendo I mean... Cmon SMASH BROS! SMASH. BROS.

But I know technically its probably Sony with their fancy Mirror's Edge...


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

Jrrj15 said:


> Sooooo... Who are we saying is winning so far? For me personally its totally Nintendo I mean... Cmon SMASH BROS! SMASH. BROS.
> 
> But I know technically its probably Sony with their fancy Mirror's Edge...



From what I've seen - Nintendo. Why? Because that's all I've seen. xP I have no interest in Sony or Microsoft anymore, haven't in years.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey guys guess what, if you don't have internet Microsoft still have a console for you!1!1!1!!!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 11, 2013)

GUYS I FOUND THE VILLAGER'S FINAL SMASH.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 12, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> Let's just take a moment here for Mega Man.



Yeah we should relish the only new Mega Man game. 

@Jas0n: Wow that was awful. It's like they're purposely pushing away people. 

@oath: Oh god nobody is safe.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 12, 2013)

Himari said:


> I'm still in denial over the fact Nintendo seriously put the Wii Fit trainer as a playable character in the new Smash Bros. what...




Haha, there are a wealth of characters to choose from; but the devs voted... & the Fitboard roared VICTORIOUS!


----------



## Schizo (Jun 13, 2013)

I thought it was pretty funny that they added the Wii Fit Trainer to Smash Bros, and it looks like she'll be a fun character to play as.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 13, 2013)

Okay so I'm watching this

Oh my god the Spirit Tracks music <3

Oh and I read a good theory on the Villager's final smash: He resets his town, instant KO.

Totally expecting Bee swarm though.

ALSO IT'S A MEME NOW.


----------

